# What fish do you hate the most



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

What is every ones least favorite fish... one that you wish would disapear from the hobby the most or become extinct.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Fresh Water AngelFish. STUPID! I hate them!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

There are a lot of fish that I don't think should be in home aquariums, but none of them should be extinct. Nature put them there for a reason.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranhas







jk. I hate silver dollars and pacus.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

PACUS!!!! look how ugly and stupid they are.......I HATE THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Cichlids, guppies, cichlids, mollies, cichlids, tiger barbs, cichlids, did I mention cichlids?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why cichlids? I might have to say those damn african dwarf frogs. I know they are not a fish but i hate them so much. I would buy them to feed to my piranhas. Angel fish are one of my high not welcomed fish in my fish tanks. I dont hate them but i dont care for them.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Probly pacu's


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

I hate parrot fish ugly looking things







if anyone wants to get rid of one my rhom will happily dispose of it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Goldfish there just f*cking dumb only thing there good for is feeders, all those dye injected fish there worthless to the hobby, and I'm really not to fond of all those ugly hybrid fish like flowerhorns and blood parrots.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont see how anybody could hate cichlids as they are definately the most owner responsive fish you can own, ill tell you what fish you can hate though is that damn ugly pacu. Personally i hate that bastard candiru that wiggles himself in your penis resulting in amputation. DOES THE CANDIRU SERVE A PURPOSE? Honestly, there is no need for that little alien creature to be swimming around terrorizing south american skinny dippers.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good call BDKing I forgot about that ugly little bastard


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, it makes me wonder everytime I go wakeboarding or to the beach.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK you asked 2 questions what do I hate, and what do I want out the hobby.

well I hate sissortails, bloodfin tetras, beacon tetras, and all other plain and boring shitty fish that don't add anything to any aquarium.

I want painted fish out of the hobby, and also fish that get too large to be kept I believe should not be so readily available like pacus, arowanas, tiger shovelnmoses, giant gouramies,and red tailed cats.
These large fish I believe should only be available to people with special permission and suitable conditions.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pacu, angelfish, blood parrots, and above all ANY NON-ORNAMENTAL FLOWERHORN (IE THOSE THAT CAN BE MISTAKEN FOR TRIMACS)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

parrort fish is also one of those i hate! grrrrrrr


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> NON-ORNAMENTAL FLOWERHORN (IE THOSE THAT CAN BE MISTAKEN FOR TRIMACS)


Good call, i dont like these half ass flowerhorns that are giving the others a bad rap when all they are is a midas x trimac x devil F2 cross


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

i think all fish are ok, someone has an interest for them or they would not be sold. however the Candiru is one i could do with out, although it would be cool to have one in an aquirium, id dare all my buddys to piss in the tank.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

pissing in your tank is also an effective way to cycle a new tank


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

LOL, But i guess that kinda makes sense, were you serious.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

irredesent sharks..ugly


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i fuckin hate parrot fish and ugly assed pacus...oh yea and oscars they are pussys


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Parrot fish, Flowerhorns, Ballon mollys and all those nasty
painted things,

I like candiru interesting fish, Their habits though are a bit overblown,
Much like piranaha,
Normaly they are gill parasites in other fish, not urine seeking
manhood removing animals, yes it has happened,
not their point in life though, and occurances of this happening is rare.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

balloon mollies are cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

flowerhorns, ohh i just hate that fish!








gold fish, ohh i love those,but for my RBP's food, oh yeah!








arowana, man don't you hate it coz i have one and i love it when i saw that the large gold fish's eyes pop out when the arowana was going to swallow it maaad:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> irredesent sharks..ugly


 Hey Hey! i have some of those guys! There are the cheaper and smaller version of paroon sharks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i didnt notice packs post.. yes irrids are fugly and lame







About the only things in the world that could be even more skittish and dumb than pacu.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I don't like Goldfish because they seem so basic. I also dont like them because when I place them in the tank with their predatory adversary the first thing they try to do is shoal with them ! I mean its funny when the P's just sit there until the goldfish comes up to them and then BAM ! they are gonners. I mean what the hell can they be thinking ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

snowcon4u said:


> flowerhorns, ohh i just hate that fish!


 YESH! Same here: I hate the looks of those fish, with that frickin' tumor-like thing soring on their heads









Other than that, any fancy-ass, 'manufactured' fish (like all those weird looking goldfish) should die a thousand deaths


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh yeah, the fancy goldfish, how coudl i forget. Actually I think orandas and moors are pretty nice, but I HATE the bubble-sack-eyed goldfish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I HATE the bubble-sack-eyed goldfish


 Yeah really, those are the worst: seeing goldfish like that makes me want to stab them in the eye-sacks (and eye-sockets, for that matter...)


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i hate fish that are 4.99 at the petshops, they are just expensive feeders. colored-glass fish suck too. parrot cichlids are just ugly, if they were cheaper, id use them as feeders just because of their ugliness.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont want any to be extinct.. but lest in the wild and not caught to take up space in LFS. Mostly Pacus!! Ugly wanna-be Ps.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i hate fish that are 4.99 at the petshops, they are just expensive feeders.


 i guess you mean tetras?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > i hate fish that are 4.99 at the petshops, they are just expensive feeders.
> ...


 Either that, the bubble eyed goldfish, or the lion head.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tetras are nice fish, just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced


----------

